# I'm so sad! UPDATED I'm pretty happy now!



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

After waiting for what seemed like forever to get my E-luminator I gleefully took it out of the box, opened a fresh package of batteries, inserted one and NOTHING!!!!  Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

OMGoodness!  How awful, especially after the long wait.  Hope they send out a new one, pronto!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Oooooh, so sorry for you, that really is lame  !

Have you tried putting the battery in the other way around? I know it has happened to me: I thought something didn't work and was all disappointed, only to later realize I put the battery in the wrong way. Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Oddly enough, mine did the same thing.

I took the battery out and reinserted it, and it worked fine.  No clue why...


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

JetJammer said:


> Oddly enough, mine did the same thing.
> 
> I took the battery out and reinserted it, and it worked fine. No clue why...


Same thing for me - only I had to get a different battery for it to work.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

I've tried two different batteries......


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

Mine didn't work initially either - took the battery out, flipped it around thinking the instructions were wrong, tried that, flipped it around again, made sure the cap was tight and... it worked.  Been fine ever since.  Who knows.  It fits the case great though and seems to work well.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

How odd that so many people were in the same situation. That's horrible to wait so long for it, and then not to have it work! Be sure to contact them ASAP!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

^^^ I agree with annie, call them asap! Im sorry for your trouble after such a long wait.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

I am going to call them first thing tomorrow.  I tried several batteries, putting them in and out etc and nothing. It has been a very long week-end waiting for them to open on Monday.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

I spoke to a very nice lady at medge this morning!  They are sending me a new light today and a postage paid label to return my defective one.  They test 10% of their product.  Mine and someone else's slipped by.  She even said she would put a battery in it to make sure it works before mailing it!  HOW COOL is that?


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

CoolMom1960 said:


> I spoke to a very nice lady at medge this morning! They are sending me a new light today and a postage paid label to return my defective one. They test 10% of their product. Mine and someone else's slipped by. She even said she would put a battery in it to make sure it works before mailing it! HOW COOL is that?


Yay! Glad to hear everything is working out.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

That's great news. I'm glad you got such a nice and fast response.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Good customer service will bring customers back every time.
deb


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Great outcome and I'm sure with terrific customer service like this you probably won't hesitate to buy from them again.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

LOl - I even told them I tried everything everyone suggested on the Kindle Board!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

CoolMom1960 said:


> I spoke to a very nice lady at medge this morning! They are sending me a new light today and a postage paid label to return my defective one. They test 10% of their product. Mine and someone else's slipped by. She even said she would put a battery in it to make sure it works before mailing it! HOW COOL is that?


Great news! Hopefully this one is perfect for you after your trouble and long wait.


----------

